# Largest beaver at [email protected]



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Here is a beaver I caught yesterday that [email protected] fur buyers weighed at 66 pounds, said that is the largest they have taken in this year so far. Jim


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

James congratulations!

That beaver is definitely a load and a half!

It tops my all time record of a 62 pound beaver.

Do you think this a a pregnant female?

You must be getting a little tired hauling all those beaver to the truck  . But that must be what is keeping you so young!


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Thanks Dave, my biggest all time before was 61 pounds. I used to think trapping was keeping me young but after getting all these beavers out of the woods,water and mud I'm not so sure about it. I have lost some weight in the last three weeks so I guess it is still good for me. Jim Yes it was a pregnant female. Jim


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I see I typed a k instead of a f , its [email protected] for Fur Harvester's trading post sorry I had it wrong. Jim


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

That is a monster! I can't imagine getting that one to the truck. I had to stop and rest 3 times on the way to my truck from where I trapped my 31 pounder! I'd be using a deer wagon for one that size!

Dan


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

That's a real monster!!!!


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

That is one big beaver.:lol:


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

WOW! That is big. 
:yikes:


----------

